# jtf2 starting salary



## ryguy16 (20 Jan 2013)

I just want to know the starting salary for a jtf2 operator, no one can seem to give a staright answer. What is the starting salary for a jtf2 operator in the infantry trade


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2013)

Depends on their Killeath Ratio

PS: There is no straight answer.


----------



## Shamrock (20 Jan 2013)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Depends on their Killeath Ratio



You forgot to square the number of snakes they've eaten.


----------



## MikeL (20 Jan 2013)

ryguy16 said:
			
		

> I just want to know the starting salary for a jtf2 operator



Rank would factor in here for base pay,  then you can add on SOA,  LDA and whatever else they may get.

*JTF2 Assaulter




			
				ryguy16 said:
			
		

> What is the starting salary for a jtf2 operator in the infantry trade



Assaulters come from different trades, Infantry,  RMS Clerk, etc.  That has no factor in pay

Don't worry about their pay.... they get paid very well for what they do.  If you do one day make it as a JTF2 Assaulter you will know what their pay is at that point.  Worry about finishing school,  and then getting accepted into the CF.. don't be fantasizing about being JTF2.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> You forgot to square the number of snakes they've eaten.



I thought that was still undecided by the snake-eater CBA talks....


----------



## muskrat89 (20 Jan 2013)

ryguy - The Search function is your friend. 

Locked

Army.ca Staff


----------

